# So, what would you use to seal the deal?



## swee'pea99 (30 Nov 2022)

Just lined the downstairs loo with old photos:







...a combination of laser-printed b/w & inkjet-printed colour. Now I'm looking to seal it, hopefully to protect it from both dirt and aging/yellowing. PVA seems like an obvious candidate, but I'm not sure how well it ages. I'd like this to last a decade and some.

Any thoughts?

Many thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Chislenko (30 Nov 2022)

Tiles!


----------



## Mark Grant (30 Nov 2022)

Water based satin varnish.


----------



## T4tomo (30 Nov 2022)

what about an artists spray can sealer / varnish?

wear a mask when spraying though as you're in a small confined space.


----------



## steveindenmark (30 Nov 2022)

Would Mod Pod do it?


----------



## AndyRM (30 Nov 2022)

This is what I use for stuff like that: 

https://www.hobbycraft.co.uk/matte-craft-sealer-spray-paint-400ml/6313851000.html


----------



## Sterlo (30 Nov 2022)

Don't use PVA, it will almost certainly yellow over time.


----------



## Jameshow (30 Nov 2022)

Use water based polyurethane varnish 
Test first to check the inkjet won't run... 

Lazer won't bit inkjet might iirc.


----------



## AndyRM (30 Nov 2022)

Mega cool that btw @swee'pea99


----------



## Cycleops (30 Nov 2022)

Don't think sealing it with whatever will stop it from yellowing eventually but should last as I can't see any window.


----------



## Oldhippy (30 Nov 2022)

At the least PVA will make it easier to wipe over every now and again. Great idea by the way, I have a load of vintage sheet music that I was thinking of doing my hallway in.


----------



## swee'pea99 (1 Dec 2022)

First off, thanks everyone! Really helpful. Have to say my first instinct is to go for AndyRM's matte spray - looks like it would do the job and be really easy.  . But they don't have any. So, hmmm...



Mark Grant said:


> Water based satin varnish.





Jameshow said:


> water based polyurethane varnish



Are these brush type things? I don't have a problem as such, but might be a bit heavy duty/overkill? In any case...



Cycleops said:


> Don't think sealing it with whatever will stop it from yellowing eventually but should last as I can't see any window.



There is no window! It is buried in the bowels, and hasn't seen daylight in a century. Does this mean I don't have to worry? It's not like it's going to get dirty. 



AndyRM said:


> Mega cool that btw @swee'pea99



Well thank you.  As I said on the insta reel I made of it, 15 years in the mulling, three months in the making, 3.21 in the recording (which doubtless won't work....I've never tried this before!)

Again, thanks all. Any more, I'm all ears


----------



## Mark Grant (1 Dec 2022)

You can get water based varnish in a matt finish, being water based it doesn't yellow.
I'd brush apply, or a small roller.


----------

